# Angelgesetze in Irland?



## Fischkopf1987 (31. August 2008)

Ich gehe im oktober nach irland und habe keine ahnung wie das läuft mit den angelgesetzen ich selber habe keinen angelschein in deutschland und gehe immer in frankreich angeln. Danke


----------



## aalkönig (31. August 2008)

*AW: Angelgesetze in Irland?*

Hallo, soweit ich weiss, brauchst Du nur für das Fischen auf Lachs und Meerforelle eine Lizenz, das andere ist frei...
Am besten angelst Du auf Aal, die finden die Iren nämlich widerlich! |supergri
Gruß und schönen Urlaub!


----------



## thepainter (31. August 2008)

*AW: Angelgesetze in Irland?*

Kommt drauf an wo du nach Irland hinfährst, in Nordirland musst du eine Erlaubniskarte kaufen in (Süd)Irland ist das Angeln frei jedenfalls wird dir keiner ein Erlaubniskarte verkaufen, die sind mal irgendwann eingeführt worden, werden aber von den Iren einfach boykottiert (so wie ich informiert bin)


----------



## Fischkopf1987 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Angelgesetze in Irland?*

Danke für die Infos ich weiß nicht was zu Nord und was zu Süd Irland gehört bin mehr in der Mitte bei Leitrim in der Nähe von Sligo und gehe dort auf Hecht. #6


----------



## Ulli3D (4. September 2008)

*AW: Angelgesetze in Irland?*

Ich würd mal googlen, soweit ich mich erinnere haben sich die Vorschriften in Irland in den letzten Jahren ziemlich drastisch verschärft. Hechte sind zu releasen, Lachse sofort zu kennzeichnen und in die Fangliste einzutragen, Köderfische nur von lizensiertem Händler ...

Schau einfach mal hier: http://www.fishingireland.net/angeln_irland/index.htm rein.


----------



## Breamhunter (4. September 2008)

*AW: Angelgesetze in Irland?*



Fischkopf1987 schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos ich weiß nicht was zu Nord und was zu Süd Irland gehört bin mehr in der Mitte bei Leitrim in der Nähe von Sligo und gehe dort auf Hecht. #6



Ich denke hier ist Nordirland (der Teil der zu England gehört) und das "normale" Irland gemeint. 
Hier steht auch noch einiges #h


----------



## Jemir (8. September 2008)

*AW: Angelgesetze in Irland?*

Meist steht an den freien Gewässern eine Tafel mit den Bedingungen, im Zweifel einfach nachfragen. Die Bestimmungen sind dort von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich, bei den einen sind Hechte zu releasen, bei dem nächsten kannste max einen mitnehmen und wieder bei dem nächsten haste Mindestmaße für Forellen dranstehen und Du darfst maximal 4 Fische mitnehmen (also auch 4 Hechte). Außerdem sieht man in Irland die Dinge eh vieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel entspannter...


----------



## Jan (9. September 2008)

*AW: Angelgesetze in Irland?*

für den Lachsfang benötigst du in Irland eine staatliche Lizenz, Jahrekarte kostet 60 euro und die 21 Tage Lizenz 43 Euro. Für den Lachsfluss kommt dann nochma die private Gebühr der Strecke hinzu.
Die Bestimmungen für den Lachsfang in Irland kannst du bei mir auf der Homepage runterladen.
www.salmonfishing.de


----------

